
Coinbase Support on Hacked Accounts - NwmG
So last night at 9:30 I got an email saying my 2FA was changed, I used SMS. Stupid, I know, I had set up GA but it was still defaulting to the SMS. Anyway, whilst freaking out for a few hrs, I tried to log in and saw the phone number had changed for 2FA. Not long after that, I got another email from Coinbase saying the original email was sent in error.<p>Now, I am still locked out of my account with no way to tell if it is actually hacked. I have sent emails to Coinbase Support with title of hacked account with literal 0 response.<p>For a company that wants to value themselves at a billion dollars, not having real support, especially not having even a phone number is ridiculous.<p>Coinbase promotes themselves as being the way for the common man to get into BTC, I have been involved in the BTC&#x2F;Cryptocurrency world for a while and so far, from my recent experience coinbase is the not the best entry point for anyone, let alone the common man.
======
ahoang18
Can you msg me at andhoang18 [at] gmail.com? Coinbase employee, might be able
to help.

~~~
NwmG
Hey, sent you a note. Any help would be very much appreciated. The support
team keeps telling me to just create a new account.

~~~
ahoang18
Thnx, will DM.

